# no 3g milestone



## saphunt2r (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a milestone x2, 2.3.6 mb867 cellcom wi, was running cm10 and flashed back to 2.3.6 ntelos rom using RSD lite finding out after the fact should not have used RSD...now I have no 3g and cant sent pics in text ...any body know a fix please help....


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

try *[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]The Complete Guide on Tinkering with your Motorola Milestone X2[/background]*

edit: unless you can take to a local store and get it reflashed, don't think anything can be done, other than switching to ntelos service


----------



## saphunt2r (Apr 24, 2013)

After 2 days of searching, looks like I will be taking the embarrassing ride to cellcom to reflash........


----------

